# Good news!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Couple?s adopted older poodle comes with $5,000 inheritance

This is a wonderful story with a happy ending for everyone!


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Very cool story! Brilliant idea as well.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I saw that! Isn't that amazing? I remember when she got adopted by that nice couple. Good for all of them!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

made my heart melt, Bubbles is just precious,:wub: what a blessed baby she is, her first mommy and daddy loved her sooooo much, they wanted her to have her last years cared for. The couple who adopted her have big hearts, they really hit the jackpot, precious Bubbles:smootch: and $ to, wow

you know it made me think maybe we should have a fund sat aside for our girls, one never knows what might happen


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*So Happy what a great Story. The Work You do Is Fantastic god Bless You.*
*Nickee*****


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I remember her story and was so thrilled to see this info on NMR's website. Thanks for sharing it here, Maggie. A good idea for us all to think of in our wills.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I LOVE this story SO much!!!! :chili: :wub: :chili: :w00t: :chili:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a great story.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Awesome


----------

